# Wooden Eggs



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

Let's talk about wooden eggs. The common agreement seems to be that mom and dad will sit on the eggs for some time before eventually giving up. But here is a case where mom and dad have been sitting on these wooden eggs for well over a month, and have barely shown a hint of intention with regards to moving on. So what now ? How long shall we wait ? And here's another question. Assuming that they do eventually move on, is there a procedure to follow with regards to removing the wooden eggs, an ideal time or method ? We wish to handle the situation in such a way as to minimize any possible trauma, but are also worried for the parents' health now, as this is fast becoming an incubating marathon. Any help or advice is much appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The typical incubation time for pigeon eggs is around 19 days. If the birds have been sitting for a month, that's quite a bit longer than one would expect. As long as the "parents" are taking turns sitting on the eggs so that they are getting adequate food and water during their respective breaks from sitting I wouldn't worry too much. At this point, however, you can just gently remove the eggs. They will be a little upset for a short time but will quickly get back to the business of laying more eggs to incubate.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Unless you are trying to get babies from these birds, then why would you want to remove them? They seem happy with how things are going. The fake eggs are to stop them from laying more eggs. As long as they are on them, they aren't laying. Isn't that what you wanted? To remove them, it will just make them lay again. I would leave them alone. Remove them when they are no longer sitting on them, or when they have layed more eggs. Just check to be sure that they have not layed 2 more eggs beside the fake ones. That does happen, as we have a couple of oops babies to prove it. LOL.


----------



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you both for your kind advice, TAWhatley and Jay3 ! 

I understand your point of view, Jay3. However we'd prefer to see our couple following a more natural cycle, which typically includes a post-egg honeymooning period, short as it may be, before they lay more eggs. Indeed, birth control is the purpose of these wooden eggs, but the mother is so dedicated that she barely ever goes out when there are eggs around, which doesn't seem like the healthiest thing. Mom and dad do have a shift rotation, adequate diet and water intake is not a current concern, but mom didn't go out flying for over two weeks until a few days ago, where to our relief, she finally joined her man in a quick flying game.

Update: the seem to be letting go of the dummy eggs now, and have moved on to auditioning various pieces of real estate around the room ! We'll give it another day, then will likely remove the wooden eggs (they seem to be concentrating on a different nesting spot now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, do what you feel is right for them. Let us know how they do, and enjoy them.


----------

